# Looking for amateur/student photographer in Tampa, FL!



## evans9279 (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know if I am posting this in the right area, but I was just wondering if anyone might be interested in shooting an upcoming event for a competitive rate.

I am having an engagement/cocktail party (60-80 people) on October 6, 2007 on Harbour Island in downtown Tampa from 6pm -10pm.  The event will be held in the courtyard/clubhouse area of Parkcrest condominiums and has beautiful gardens and fountains that will be great for photographs.

If anyone is interested in building their portfolio, please contact me with a quote.  Thanks so much!

Allison
evans9279@hotmail.com


----------

